# Just Killin' Time Waiting For Parts...



## CalgaryPT (Nov 2, 2021)

Should have made these a long time ago, but I have some time on my hands this week waiting for some parts in the mail, so one of the disorganized toolboxes got organized. Some of you guys have made some great 3D printed organizers—but I've got lots of scrap sheet metal around and this seems to work for me. It's pretty satisfying, and kind of addictive because you can make them to any custom size you want. I may make a whole bunch more of these. If nothing else I get to practice my TIG welding (which obviously needs practice). Painting would hide the flaws, but I'm reaching that point of life where I appreciate imperfection...if that makes sense.


----------



## DPittman (Nov 2, 2021)

Great project. Fun, useful, skill building and making use of existing materials.


----------



## RobinHood (Nov 3, 2021)

Vey well done. Sure tidies up those drawers.


----------



## Doggggboy (Nov 3, 2021)

Is that a magnetic hold down brake?


CalgaryPT said:


> Should have made these a long time ago, but I have some time on my hands this week waiting for some parts in the mail, so one of the disorganized toolboxes got organized. Some of you guys have made some great 3D printed organizers—but I've got lots of scrap sheet metal around and this seems to work for me. It's pretty satisfying, and kind of addictive because you can make them to any custom size you want. I may make a whole bunch more of these. If nothing else I get to practice my TIG welding (which obviously needs practice). Painting would hide the flaws, but I'm reaching that point of life where I appreciate imperfection...if that makes sense.
> 
> View attachment 18033
> 
> ...


----------



## CalgaryPT (Nov 3, 2021)

Doggggboy said:


> Is that a magnetic hold down brake?


Yes it is. I got it 15 years ago when they were just becoming popular. Great machine—totally spoils you.


----------

